# Ingi-Rezepte Feuerland



## Schmiddel (11. Juli 2011)

Wie jedem bekannt kommen ja mit Feuerlande Händler, wo man zwei neue Rezepte erwerben kann. 

Das Zielfernrohr ist auf jeden Fall interessant....aber das Gewehr ist in meinen Augen fraglich. Versteht mich nicht falsch, das Gewehr ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. ABER: Warum fügt man eine Schußwaffe ein mit einem Item-Level von 365, wo es bei dem ersten Boss bzw. beim Trash schon Waffen droppen mit einem Item-Level von 378. Vorallem wird ja jetzt schon fleissig in der neuen Instanz geraidet, während der Händler erst nach ca. 3 Wochen da ist. Sprich also, die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, das die Randow.Schußwaffe im AH ist, bzw. die ersten Jäger die Waffe vom Lord bekommen. Auf meinem Realm ist die Armbrust für ca. 30-40k im AH. Ich hege starke Zweifel, das sich irgendjemand die Ingiwaffe kaufen wird, wenn er die Möglichkeit hat eine bessere im AH zu erwerben.


----------



## Cassiopheia (12. Juli 2011)

1. Es gibt Leute die nicht raiden.
2. Es gibt Leute die raiden und Droppech haben.
3. Nicht jeder ist bereit bzw hat mal eben ~40k Gold über um sich die Random Drop Waffe im AH zu kaufen.
4. Es gibt auch leere(re) Server auf denen die BoEs nicht allzu oft im AH stehn. (Ich hätte mir zB den Zauberstab aus PSA sofort gekauft, aber er stand nie im AH)
5. Gecraftete Items sind immer wunderbar um seine Twinks auszurüsten.

Ich denke die neue Ingiwaffe wird (sobald verfügbar) ihre Abnehmer finden.


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juli 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt Leute die nicht raiden.
> 2. Es gibt Leute die raiden und Droppech haben.
> 3. Nicht jeder ist bereit bzw hat mal eben ~40k Gold über um sich die Random Drop Waffe im AH zu kaufen.
> 4. Es gibt auch leere(re) Server auf denen die BoEs nicht allzu oft im AH stehn. (Ich hätte mir zB den Zauberstab aus PSA sofort gekauft, aber er stand nie im AH)
> ...



Stimmt natuerlich, aber zB im Gegensatz zu der 2hand Schmiedwaffe ist der Absatz doch schon deutlich geringer. Hier gibt es naemlich keine Non Raid/Arena/RBG Alternativen. Ich bezweifel schon, dass man die Schusswaffe so leicht los wird. Mal davon ab sind Schusswaffen generell unbeliebt. Die meisten wollen lieber Bögen oder notfalls Armbrüste.


----------



## Cassiopheia (26. Juli 2011)

Die neue Schmiedewaffe (2h) ist ziemlich schlecht.. Der falsche Tooltip ist alles was dazu verhilft ein paar mehr losgeworden zu sein am Anfang.


----------



## madmurdock (26. Juli 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Die neue Schmiedewaffe (2h) ist ziemlich schlecht.. Der falsche Tooltip ist alles was dazu verhilft ein paar mehr losgeworden zu sein am Anfang.



Augen des Casuals/Twinks: 

Alternativen:

- 7200 Ehre farmen für ne 359er Waffe, wo 200 Stats fürn Popo sind
- 333er Arena Questwaffe (Gruppen so gut wie nicht mehr zu finden, wenn man net auf FW Horde spielt)
- 346er TB Schwert - Daily Quests in Tol Barad (dauert erstens n paar Tage und zweitens PvP Gebiet)
- 346er/353er Hero/ZA/ZG (Drop Luck, doof)

Ich würde also sofort ohne nachzudenken die 365er Schmiedewaffe holen, wenn ich einen Twink gut ausstatten will.


----------



## Cassiopheia (26. Juli 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ich würde also sofort ohne nachzudenken die 365er Schmiedewaffe holen, wenn ich einen Twink gut ausstatten will.



Ich nicht.. aber sofort das Gewehr für meinen Hunter(twink).. wenn auch aus Prinzip erst dann wenn ich wen finde der nicht 1000g/Orb verlangt wie bei uns momentan üblich aufm Server. Random Raidini-Drops sind mir meist das Gold für meine Twinks nicht wert. Und mit den wenigsten Twinks raide ich


----------



## madmurdock (27. Juli 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Ich nicht.. aber sofort das Gewehr für meinen Hunter(twink).. wenn auch aus Prinzip erst dann wenn ich wen finde der nicht 1000g/Orb verlangt wie bei uns momentan üblich aufm Server. Random Raidini-Drops sind mir meist das Gold für meine Twinks nicht wert. Und mit den wenigsten Twinks raide ich



Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass ich 1000g pro Kugel bezahlen würde. Aber da ich eh jeden Beruf mit meinen Chars habe ist so was eh total egal für mich. n 500er für ne Kugel find ich dennoch in Ordnung.


----------

